# 2 banks robbed



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nearly $86,000 cash was stolen from two North Side banks in separate robberies within 90 minutes if each other Tuesday. 



Shortly after 8 a.m., a male robber in a vehicle in the drive-through lane of a LaSalle Bank branch at 3301 N. Ashland Ave. gave the teller a note, said police News Affairs Officer Patrice Harper. 



The robber fled after being given an undetermined amount of money by the teller, she said. 



The report did not provide a description of the robber, his vehicle or exactly what was written on the note, Harper said. 



A second bank was robbed about 2½ miles away. 



Two men wearing painters' suits and masks entered the Charter One Bank, 2752 W. Montrose Ave., at around 9:25 a.m. and handed a teller a note demanding money, Harper said. 



One of the robbers brandished a 9 mm handgun, she said. 



They fled on foot with an unknown amount of cash, according to Harper. 



FBI spokeswoman Cynthia Yates said there were no injuries, and the men were wearing panty hose over their faces as masks. She did not immediately have further information on that robbery or the one on Ashland Avenue Tuesday morning. 



Belmont District Lt. John Willner said in the robbery on Ashland Avenue, the bank teller put cash in a canister which she sent to the robber. He did not know if there was a dye pack with the money, and did not immediately have further details.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think it funny the one bank was robbed through the drive through. That must have been some scary note they sent through the tube. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol and u know what, most bank drive throughs i am almost positve are bulletproof glass, i know one i worked at years ago was.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, and if they used the tube they werent even at the stall next to the window. I dont know if I would want folks like that managing my money.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

people at banks are trained to do whatever a potential robber says. Its not worth them risking their lives for 86,000 of insured money. And its not fair to ask them to risk their lives either.
What if the woman had said no, the guy may have had a bomb or a gun. He could have walked around the front and came in. Who knows... but its not worth finding out.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

things like this happen more and more each day, some crazy crimes. you guys both prove a good point.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It does make you wonder if the teller was in on the robbery and was promised a cut.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm very good point.


----------

